#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Engineering experience

## Pribha

hii seriors here..
plzz share your interview experience..your resume n all

plzz tell your any acaedmic experience.. 
as i am not an an active student .. i dont participate in any event .

so i need guidence..
as i have heard i creates prob in interview.. its not just the pointer... extracurricular activities too matters..
so plzz 

seniors here guide...

 :=(:   :(: 

juniors to.. share ..whats going on in ur college..





  Similar Threads: experience using it Ultimate Experience my experience

----------

